# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  أدخل وشوف حظك من يوم ولادتك

## نرجس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


***
قال الإمام علي عليه السلام : 
وكم لله من لطف خفي يدق خفاه عن فهم الذكي 
وكم يسر أتى من بعد عسر ففرج كربة القلب الشجي 
وكم أمر تـُساء به صباحا وتأتيك المسرة بالعشي 
إذا ضاقت بك الأحوال يوما فـثـق بالواحد الفرد العلي 
توسل بالنبي فكل خطب يهون إذا تـُوسل بالنبي 
ولا تجزع إذا ما ناب خطب فكم لله من لطف خفي 

يوم الولادة 

هذ اليوم والذي يعد أول يوم لمخلوق جديد على بسيطة الارض والذي يترقب الولدان , بل الأهل أجمعون يترقبون اليوم 
الذي يولد فيه بل الساعة بفارغ الصبر . 
هل خطر على بال أحد من الوالدين , او الأهل ان اليوم الذي يولد فيه يكون له أثر على المولود من حيث السعادة او الشقاء فتكتب له السعادة .



عن الامام الصادق عليه السلام أنه قالفي اليوم الاول من الشهر : هو يوم مبارك محمود فيه خلق الله آدم , ومن ولد فيه كان محبوبا مقبولا مرزوقا مباركا .



وفي اليوم الثاني من الشهر : يوم محمود خلق الله تبارك وتعالى فيه حواء , ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا ميمونا .



وفي اليوم الثالث من الشهر : يوم نحس فيه قتل هابيل قتله أخوه قابيل , ومن ولد فيه كان منحوسا . وفي رواية 
أخرى ( ومن ولد فيه كان مرزوقا طويل العمر ) .



في اليوم الربع من الشهر : يوم متوسط صالح لقضاء الحوائج فيه ولد هبة الله شيث ابن آدم .... ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا .



في اليوم الخامس من الشهر : يوم نحس فيه لعن ابليس وهاروت وماروت ...... ومن ولد فيه كان مشئوما ثقيلا عسير الرزق . 



في اليوم السادس من الشهر : يوم صالح ولد فيه نوح عليه السلام , ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا موسعا عليه في حياته .



في اليوم السابع من الشهر : يوم سعيد مبارك فيه ركب نوح عليه السلام السفينة .... ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا ميمونا على نفسه وابوه خفيف النجم موسوعا عيشه .



في اليوم الثامن من الشهر : ومن ولد فيه كان متوسط الحال وطويل العمر ( انه يوم مبارك ) . 



في اليوم التاسع من الشهر : يوم صالح محمود فيه ولد سام بن نوح علية السلام , ومن ولد فيه يكون محبوبا مقبولا 
عند الناس يطلب العلم ويعمل عمل صالحين .



في اليوم العاشر من الشهر : يوم محمود رفع الله فيه ادريس مكانا عليا ..... ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا حليما صالحا عفيفا .



في اليوم الحادي عشر من الشهر : ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا صالح التربية ( يكون مباركا مرزوقا في حياته طويل العمر ولا يفتقر أبدا ) . 



في اليوم الثاني عشر : يوم مبارك .... ومن ولد فيه كان عفيفا ناسكا صالحا .



في اليوم الثالث عشر : يوم نحس ... ومن ولد فيه كان مشؤوما عسير الرزق كثير الحقد نكر الخلق .



في اليوم الرابع عشر : يوم صالح ..... ومن ولد فيه عاش سليما سعيدا وكان في أموره مسددا محمودا مرزوقا . 
وفي رواية أخرى ( من ولد فيه يكون في آخر عمره كثير المال يكون حسن الكمال مشغوفا ( شدة الحب ) يطلب العلم ويعمر طويلا ويكثر ماله في آخر عمره ويكون غشوما ظلوما ) . 



في اليوم الخامس عشر : ومن ولد فيه يكون التغ اللسان أو اخرس . ( يوم مبارك ) .
وفي روايه ( يوم محذور ) .



في اليوم السادس عشر : يوم نحس رديء مذموم لا خير فيه ... ومن ولد فيه يكون مشؤما عسر التربية منحوسا في عيشه . 
وفي رواية اخرى ( ومن ولد فيه في صبيحته الى الزوال كان مجنوا ومن ولد فيه بعد الزوال أعمال صالحة ( يكون مخبلا ) ) .



في اليوم السابع عشر : من ولد فيه كان مباركا سعيدا في كل أمره . 



في اليوم الثامن عشر : من ولد فيه كان حسن التربية محمود العيش . 



في اليوم التاسع عشر : يوم مختار مبارك ..... ومن ولد فيه كان ثانيا مباركا مرزوقا . 



في اليوم العشرين : يوم جيد محمود صالح مسعود مبارك ... ومن ولد فيه طويل العمر ملكا يملك بلدا او ناحية منه . 
وفي رواية اخرى : ( يوم متوسط ... ومن ولد فيه عاش في صعوبة ) .



في اليوم الحادي والعشرين : يوم نحس مذموم ....ومن ولد فيه كان ضيق العيش نكد الحياة ( ومن يولد فيه يكن محتاجا فقيرا في اكثر امره ودهره ) .



في اليوم الثاني والعشرين : يوم سعيد ومبارك .... من ولد فيه كان مباركا ميمونا سعيدا .



في اليوم الثالث والعشرين : يوم سعيد .... ومن ولد فيه كان سعيدا وعاش عيشا طيبا ( يكون مباركا صالحا ) . 



في اليوم الرابع والعشرين : يوم نحس مستمر ..... ومن ولد في كان منحوسا . 
وفي رواية اخرى : ( ولد فيه فرعون والمولود يقتل في آخر عمره اذا حرص على طلب الرزق او يقرق ) .




في اليوم الخامس والعشرين: يوم نحس مكروه ثقيل نكد ... ومن ولد فيه يكون ثقيل التربية نكد الحياة .



في اليوم السادس والعشرين : يوم صالح .... ومن ولد فيه كان متوسط الحال .
وفي رواية اخرى ( المولود يطول عمره ) .



في اليوم السابع والعشرين : يوم صاف مبارك من النحوس , ومن ولد فيه كان كباركا خفيف التربية ( انه يكون طويل العمر كثير الخير ) . 



في اليوم الثامن والعشرين : يوم مبارك .... ومن ولد فيه يكون مباركا خفيف التربية ( انه يكون طويل العمر كثير الخير ) .
وفي رواية اخرى ( انه مبارك ... ومن ولد فيه يكون مباركا مقيدا ( ان يعقوب ولد فيه ومن ولد فيه , يكون محزونا طويل عمره ويصيبه الغم ويبتلى في بدنه )) .
( ومن يولد فيه يكون مرزوقا محببا الى الناس والى أهله , محسنا اليهم , الا انه يصيبه الهموم والغموم ويبتلى في اخر عمره ولا يؤمن عليه من ذهاب بصره ) .



في اليوم التاسع والعشرون : يوم مبارك .... ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا ( الذي يولد فيه يكون حليما ) .



في اليوم الثلاثون : يوم مبارك مسعود ... ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا ميمونا مقبلا حسن التربية موسعا عليه . 
وقال أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام في خصوص من يولد في يوم الثلاثين : ( ومن ولد فيه يكون حكيما حليما صادقا مباركا مرتفعا أمره ويعلو شأنه ويكون صادق اللسان صاحب وفاء ) .

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكورة اختي ويعطيك الف عافية على الطرح

----------


## امبراطور الحب

اللهم صلي على محمد واله....

اشكركم جدا لهذا الموضوع,,,,

وبارك الله فيكم,,,


اتمنى لك كل  الخير,,,,

في انتظار جديدكم,,,

دمت بكل ود,,,,

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

في اليوم السابع عشر : من ولد فيه كان مباركا سعيدا في كل أمره . 

مشكوره خيتوووو
يسلمووووووووو

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

في اليوم الخامس من الشهر : يوم نحس فيه لعن ابليس وهاروت وماروت ...... ومن ولد فيه كان مشئوما ثقيلا عسير الرزق . 

وانا أقول من وين جاي هالنحس 
اهاااااااااااااااااااا
مشكورة على العموم

----------


## يوم سعيد

بسمه تعالى

من ناحيتي فلست مجبوراً على أن أقدم قناعتي على طبق من ذهب كرمال بعض القراءات والاستنتاجات التي لا تخلو من التشكيك ، فعذراً يا صاحبي فما قرأته يجعلني أدير ظهري لما قيل وقال من حشو الكلام ، فاعتقادي الفكري وثقتي بنفسي تجعلني أولي وجهي ناحية تلك الشمس المشرقة ، ناحية ذلك القمر المنير فهناك بوسعي أن أعلق منشفتي وفرشاة أسناني وعلى شعاع مثل هذه الأقمار أستطيع أن أستجم وأستحم كيفما يحلو لي بعيداً عن الوقوع في أتون مثل هذه التفاسير والشروحات التي قد تصيب مرة وتخطئ مليون مرة ، ولا تصدق المشعوذون وإن صدقوا ..!
تحياتي
يوم سعيد

----------


## الحياة تجربة

في اليوم الثالث عشر : يوم نحس( عندنا او عند الغربيين )  ... ومن ولد فيه كان مشؤوما ( عسير الرزق ( و رزقي موفور والحمد لله ) كثير الحقد (الحمد لله. اللي يعرفني يعرف باني ابد ما اكون عن الحقد و الحسد ) نكر الخلق( يمكن ان اجمع توقيع اكثر من الف شخص شاب و الف كهل بئنهم ما لقوني الا منشرح مبتسم للجميع ) .
اسف سبق و سمع ان المولود في هذا اليوم لا يعيش ايضا ً
هانا و بكل صدق مازلت حي بحب محمد و آل محمد . 
لا يعادا الايام فتعاديكم .
و السلام

----------


## الحياة تجربة

في اليوم الثالث عشر : يوم نحس( عندنا او عند الغربيين ) ... ومن ولد فيه كان مشؤوما ( عسير الرزق ( و رزقي موفور والحمد لله ) كثير الحقد (الحمد لله. اللي يعرفني يعرف باني ابد ما اكون عن الحقد و الحسد ) نكر الخلق( يمكن ان اجمع توقيع اكثر من الف شخص شاب و الف كهل بئنهم ما لقوني الا منشرح مبتسم للجميع ) .
اسف سبق و سمع ان المولود في هذا اليوم لا يعيش ايضا ً
هانا و بكل صدق مازلت حي بحب محمد و آل محمد . 
لا تعادوا الايام فتعاديكم .
و السلام

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلموووو

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو على الطرح

----------


## إشراق

شكراً على الطرح الرائع....

تحياتي... 
إشراق..

----------


## عنيده

في اليوم الثاني والعشرين : يوم سعيد ومبارك .... من ولد فيه كان مباركا ميمونا سعيدا .



*يسلموو ع الموضوع*

----------


## وردة البستان

عن الامام الصادق عليه السلام أنه قالفي اليوم الاول من الشهر : هو يوم مبارك محمود فيه خلق الله آدم , ومن ولد فيه كان محبوبا مقبولا مرزوقا مباركا 

مشكوره خيتو على هذا الطرح الرائع


تحياتي


وردة البستان

----------


## حبي حيدري

يعطيش العافية على المعلومات الحلوة

----------


## حكاية حب

: في اليوم السابع والعشرين :
 يوم صاف مبارك من النحوس ومن ولد فيه كان كباركا خفيف التربية
 ( انه يكون طويل العمر كثير الخير ) 
هههه والله تمااام تااريخي
شووكرن عالطرح

----------


## Sweet Magic

في اليوم الخامس عشر : ومن ولد فيه يكون التغ اللسان أو اخرس . ( يوم مبارك ) .
وفي روايه ( يوم محذور ) .


*يسلمو على الموضوع*

----------


## Princess

عن الامام الصادق عليه السلام
سلام الله على سادتي علماء وعلمهم لا يقترن بتنجيم ولا اباطيل و لا شعوذه والعياذ بالله.. 
اليوم الثاني..
بارك الله لنا جميعا اعمارنا ورزقنا واياكم كل خير
وانما الأعمال .. بالنيات 
تسلمي من كل شر
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## جنة الحسين

يوم الولادة




هذ اليوم والذي يعد أول يوم لمخلوق جديد على بسيطة الارض والذي يترقب الولدان , بل الأهل أجمعون يترقبون اليوم 
الذي يولد فيه بل الساعة بفارغ الصبر . 
هل خطر على بال أحد من الوالدين , او الأهل ان اليوم الذي يولد فيه يكون له أثر على المولود من حيث السعادة او الشقاء فتكتب له السعادة .
عن الامام الصادق عليه السلام أنه قال:
في اليوم الاول: هو يوم مبارك محمود فيه خلق الله آدم , ومن ولد فيه كان محبوبا مقبولا مرزوقا مباركا .

وفي اليوم الثاني: يوم محمود خلق الله تبارك وتعالى فيه حواء , ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا ميمونا .

وفي اليوم الثالث: يوم نحس فيه قتل هابيل قتله أخوه قابيل , ومن ولد فيه كان منحوسا . وفي رواية 
أخرى ( ومن ولد فيه كان مرزوقا طويل العمر ) .

في اليوم الرابع: يوم متوسط صالح لقضاء الحوائج فيه ولد هبة الله شيث ابن آدم .... ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا .

في اليوم الخامس: يوم نحس فيه لعن ابليس وهاروت وماروت ...... ومن ولد فيه كان مشئوما ثقيلا عسير الرزق . 

في اليوم السادس: يوم صالح ولد فيه نوح عليه السلام , ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا موسعا عليه في حياته .

في اليوم السابع: يوم سعيد مبارك فيه ركب نوح عليه السلام السفينة .... ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا ميمونا على نفسه وابوه خفيف النجم موسوعا عيشه .



في اليوم الثامن: ومن ولد فيه كان متوسط الحال وطويل العمر ( انه يوم مبارك ) . 

في اليوم التاسع: يوم صالح محمود فيه ولد سام بن نوح علية السلام , ومن ولد فيه يكون محبوبا مقبولا 
عند الناس يطلب العلم ويعمل عمل صالحين .

في اليوم العاشر: يوم محمود رفع الله فيه ادريس مكانا عليا ..... ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا حليما صالحا عفيفا .

في اليوم الحادي عشر: ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا صالح التربية ( يكون مباركا مرزوقا في حياته طويل العمر ولا يفتقر أبدا ) . 

في اليوم الثاني عشر : يوم مبارك .... ومن ولد فيه كان عفيفا ناسكا صالحا .

في اليوم الثالث عشر : يوم نحس ... ومن ولد فيه كان مشؤوما عسير الرزق كثير الحقد نكر الخلق .

في اليوم الرابع عشر : يوم صالح ..... ومن ولد فيه عاش سليما سعيدا وكان في أموره مسددا محمودا مرزوقا . 
وفي رواية أخرى ( من ولد فيه يكون في آخر عمره كثير المال يكون حسن الكمال مشغوفا ( شدة الحب ) يطلب العلم ويعمر طويلا ويكثر ماله في آخر عمره ويكون غشوما ظلوما) . 

في اليوم الخامس عشر : ومن ولد فيه يكون التغ اللسان أو اخرس . ( يوم مبارك ) .
وفي روايه ( يوم محذور ) .

في اليوم السادس عشر : يوم نحس رديء مذموم لا خير فيه ... ومن ولد فيه يكون مشؤما عسر التربية منحوسا في عيشه . 
وفي رواية اخرى ومن ولد فيه في صبيحته الى الزوال كان مجنونا ومن ولد فيه بعد الزوال أعمال صالحة يكون مخبل .

في اليوم السابع عشر : من ولد فيه كان مباركا سعيدا في كل أمره . 

في اليوم الثامن عشر : من ولد فيه كان حسن التربية محمود العيش . 

في اليوم التاسع عشر : يوم مختار مبارك ..... ومن ولد فيه كان ثانيا مباركا مرزوقا . 

في اليوم العشرين : يوم جيد محمود صالح مسعود مبارك ... ومن ولد فيه طويل العمر ملكا يملك بلدا او ناحية منه . 
وفي رواية اخرى : ( يوم متوسط ... ومن ولد فيه عاش في صعوبة ( .

في اليوم الحادي والعشرين : يوم نحس مذموم ....ومن ولد فيه كان ضيق العيش نكد الحياة ( ومن يولد فيه يكن محتاجا فقيرا في اكثر امره ودهره ( .

في اليوم الثاني والعشرين : يوم سعيد ومبارك .... من ولد فيه كان مباركا ميمونا سعيدا 

في اليوم الثالث والعشرين : يوم سعيد .... ومن ولد فيه كان سعيدا وعاش عيشا طيبا (يكون مباركا صالحا ). 

في اليوم الرابع والعشرين : يوم نحس مستمر ..... ومن ولد في كان منحوسا . 
وفي رواية اخرى : ( ولد فيه فرعون والمولود يقتل في آخر عمره اذا حرص على طلب الرزق او يقرق ) .

في اليوم الخامس والعشرين : يوم نحس مكروه ثقيل نكد ... ومن ولد فيه يكون ثقيل التربية نكد الحياة .

في اليوم السادس والعشرين : يوم صالح .... ومن ولد فيه كان متوسط الحال .
وفي رواية اخرى ) المولود يطول عمره ( .

في اليوم السابع والعشرين : يوم صاف مبارك من النحوس , ومن ولد فيه كان كباركا خفيف التربية ( انه يكون طويل العمر كثير الخير ( . 

في اليوم الثامن والعشرين : يوم مبارك .... ومن ولد فيه يكون مباركا خفيف التربية انه يكون طويل العمر كثير الخير .
وفي رواية اخرى انه مبارك ... ومن ولد فيه يكون مباركا مقيدا ( ان يعقوب ولد فيه ومن ولد فيه , يكون محزونا طويل عمره ويصيبه الغم ويبتلى في بدنه ) .
ومن يولد فيه يكون مرزوقا محببا الى الناس والى أهله , محسنا اليهم , الا انه يصيبه الهموم والغموم ويبتلى في اخر عمره ولا يؤمن عليه من ذهاب بصره .

في اليوم التاسع والعشرون : يوم مبارك .... ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا ( الذي يولد فيه يكون حليما ( .

في اليوم الثلاثون : يوم مبارك مسعود ... ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا ميمونا مقبلا حسن التربية موسعا عليه . 
وقال أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام في خصوص من يولد في يوم الثلاثين : ( ومن ولد فيه يكون حكيما حليما صادقا مباركا مرتفعا أمره ويعلو شأنه ويكون صادق اللسان صاحب وفاء ( .


تحياتي

 وصلني بالايميل

فأحببت نقله لكم

----------


## أسرار الليل

في اليوم الخامس والعشرين : يوم نحس مكروه ثقيل نكد ... ومن ولد فيه يكون ثقيل التربية نكد الحياة .

امممممممم
يلاا الحمدلله 
مشكوووورة خيتوو ع الطرح
يعطيك الف عآفيهـ

----------


## كبرياء

*في اليوم الثلاثون : يوم مبارك مسعود ... ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا ميمونا مقبلا حسن التربية موسعا عليه .*

*يسلموووووووووو على الموضوع الحلوو* 

*ماننح ــــــرم جديدكـ* 

*تح ــــــيااتوو* 

*كبريـــــــــااء*

----------


## جنة الحسين

*مشكوووووورين خواتي على مروركم الاحلى

ما ننحرم منه
*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

في اليوم الرابع والعشرين : يوم نحس مستمر ..... ومن ولد في كان منحوسا . 
وفي رواية اخرى : ( ولد فيه فرعون والمولود يقتل في آخر عمره اذا حرص على طلب الرزق او يقرق ) .
*(صدق الإمام الصادق سلام الله عليه)*
*اللهم إن كنت من الأشقياء فبحق هذا اليوم وبحق هذين المولودين المباركين امحني من الأشقياء واكتبي مع السعداء..*
*إن شاء الله جميعنا سعداء في الدنيا والآخرة بحق محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين*
*..يعطيك العافية أختي جنة الحسين ..*
*..ودمتي في حفظ الرحمن..*

----------


## dreams

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
مشكوررررررة 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## صمته جرحني

في اليوم الثامن والعشرين : يوم مبارك .... ومن ولد فيه يكون مباركا خفيف التربية انه يكون طويل العمر كثير الخير .
تحياتي

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## hope

في اليوم التاسع والعشرون : يوم مبارك .... ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا ( الذي يولد فيه يكون حليما ( .

*الحمد لله*


*يسلموو على الطرح ..*

*يعطيك الف عافيه*

----------


## جنة الحسين

*مشكووووووووورين على المرور

اسعدتمووني

دمتم بخير
*

----------


## Abdoxx

شكرا  على الطرح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عجبتني هادي المشاركة

يعطيك العافية

في اليوم الثاني والعشرين : يوم سعيد ومبارك .... من ولد فيه كان مباركا ميمونا سعيدا .

----------


## الأمل البعيد

شكراً على الطرح الرائع....

تحياتي...

----------


## روحي في ذكراك

يسلموو يعطيك ربي العافية

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

في اليوم الخامس والعشرين: يوم نحس مكروه ثقيل نكد ... ومن ولد فيه يكون ثقيل التربية نكد الحياة .
ياعلي كل هذا بيوم مولدي
انا صدق الحظ طايح وفي القاع بس مو الى هالدرجه ومرة وحده نكد الحياة
لو كذا كيف بعيش بنكد على نفسي وعلى اللي حولي
بس الحمد الله على كل حال 
يسلموا

----------


## نجوى الغيب

*لك الحمد ياذا الجودِ والمجدِ والعلى                  تباركتَ تعطي من تشاءُ وتمنعً ..**الأمام علي عليه السلام*
*أشكركِ أختي على الطرح الممتع ..*

*تحياتي ..*

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

يوم الولادة


هذ اليوم والذي يعد أول يوم لمخلوق جديد على بسيطة الارض والذي يترقب الولدان , بل الأهل أجمعون يترقبون اليوم 
الذي يولد فيه بل الساعة بفارغ الصبر . 
هل خطر على بال أحد من الوالدين , او الأهل ان اليوم الذي يولد فيه يكون له أثر على المولود من حيث السعادة او الشقاء فتكتب له السعادة .
عن الامام الصادق عليه السلام أنه قال:

في اليوم الاول: هو يوم مبارك محمود فيه خلق الله آدم , ومن ولد فيه كان محبوبا مقبولا مرزوقا مباركا .

وفي اليوم الثاني: يوم محمود خلق الله تبارك وتعالى فيه حواء , ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا ميمونا .

وفي اليوم الثالث: يوم نحس فيه قتل هابيل قتله أخوه قابيل , ومن ولد فيه كان منحوسا . وفي رواية 
أخرى ( ومن ولد فيه كان مرزوقا طويل العمر ) .

في اليوم الرابع: يوم متوسط صالح لقضاء الحوائج فيه ولد هبة الله شيث ابن آدم .... ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا .

في اليوم الخامس: يوم نحس فيه لعن ابليس وهاروت وماروت ...... ومن ولد فيه كان مشئوما ثقيلا عسير الرزق . 

في اليوم السادس: يوم صالح ولد فيه نوح عليه السلام , ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا موسعا عليه في حياته .

في اليوم السابع: يوم سعيد مبارك فيه ركب نوح عليه السلام السفينة .... ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا ميمونا على نفسه وابوه خفيف النجم موسوعا عيشه .

في اليوم الثامن: ومن ولد فيه كان متوسط الحال وطويل العمر ( انه يوم مبارك ) . 

في اليوم التاسع: يوم صالح محمود فيه ولد سام بن نوح علية السلام , ومن ولد فيه يكون محبوبا مقبولا 
عند الناس يطلب العلم ويعمل عمل صالحين .

في اليوم العاشر: يوم محمود رفع الله فيه ادريس مكانا عليا ..... ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا حليما صالحا عفيفا .

في اليوم الحادي عشر: ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا صالح التربية ( يكون مباركا مرزوقا في حياته طويل العمر ولا يفتقر أبدا ) . 

في اليوم الثاني عشر : يوم مبارك .... ومن ولد فيه كان عفيفا ناسكا صالحا .

في اليوم الثالث عشر : يوم نحس ... ومن ولد فيه كان مشؤوما عسير الرزق كثير الحقد نكر الخلق .

في اليوم الرابع عشر : يوم صالح ..... ومن ولد فيه عاش سليما سعيدا وكان في أموره مسددا محمودا مرزوقا . 
وفي رواية أخرى ( من ولد فيه يكون في آخر عمره كثير المال يكون حسن الكمال مشغوفا ( شدة الحب ) يطلب العلم ويعمر طويلا ويكثر ماله في آخر عمره ويكون غشوما ظلوما) . 

في اليوم الخامس عشر : ومن ولد فيه يكون التغ اللسان أو اخرس . ( يوم مبارك ) .
وفي روايه ( يوم محذور ) .

في اليوم السادس عشر : يوم نحس رديء مذموم لا خير فيه ... ومن ولد فيه يكون مشؤما عسر التربية منحوسا في عيشه . 
وفي رواية اخرى ومن ولد فيه في صبيحته الى الزوال كان مجنونا ومن ولد فيه بعد الزوال أعمال صالحة يكون مخبل .

في اليوم السابع عشر : من ولد فيه كان مباركا سعيدا في كل أمره . 

في اليوم الثامن عشر : من ولد فيه كان حسن التربية محمود العيش . 

في اليوم التاسع عشر : يوم مختار مبارك ..... ومن ولد فيه كان ثانيا مباركا مرزوقا . 

في اليوم العشرين : يوم جيد محمود صالح مسعود مبارك ... ومن ولد فيه طويل العمر ملكا يملك بلدا او ناحية منه . 
وفي رواية اخرى : ( يوم متوسط ... ومن ولد فيه عاش في صعوبة ( .

في اليوم الحادي والعشرين : يوم نحس مذموم ....ومن ولد فيه كان ضيق العيش نكد الحياة ( ومن يولد فيه يكن محتاجا فقيرا في اكثر امره ودهره ( .

في اليوم الثاني والعشرين : يوم سعيد ومبارك .... من ولد فيه كان مباركا ميمونا سعيدا 

في اليوم الثالث والعشرين : يوم سعيد .... ومن ولد فيه كان سعيدا وعاش عيشا طيبا (يكون مباركا صالحا ). 

في اليوم الرابع والعشرين : يوم نحس مستمر ..... ومن ولد في كان منحوسا . 
وفي رواية اخرى : ( ولد فيه فرعون والمولود يقتل في آخر عمره اذا حرص على طلب الرزق او يقرق ) .

في اليوم الخامس والعشرين : يوم نحس مكروه ثقيل نكد ... ومن ولد فيه يكون ثقيل التربية نكد الحياة .

في اليوم السادس والعشرين : يوم صالح .... ومن ولد فيه كان متوسط الحال .
وفي رواية اخرى ) المولود يطول عمره ( .

في اليوم السابع والعشرين : يوم صاف مبارك من النحوس , ومن ولد فيه كان كباركا خفيف التربية ( انه يكون طويل العمر كثير الخير ( . 

في اليوم الثامن والعشرين : يوم مبارك .... ومن ولد فيه يكون مباركا خفيف التربية انه يكون طويل العمر كثير الخير .
وفي رواية اخرى انه مبارك ... ومن ولد فيه يكون مباركا مقيدا ( ان يعقوب ولد فيه ومن ولد فيه , يكون محزونا طويل عمره ويصيبه الغم ويبتلى في بدنه ) .
ومن يولد فيه يكون مرزوقا محببا الى الناس والى أهله , محسنا اليهم , الا انه يصيبه الهموم والغموم ويبتلى في اخر عمره ولا يؤمن عليه من ذهاب بصره .

في اليوم التاسع والعشرون : يوم مبارك .... ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا ( الذي يولد فيه يكون حليما ( .

في اليوم الثلاثون : يوم مبارك مسعود ... ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا ميمونا مقبلا حسن التربية موسعا عليه . 
وقال أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام في خصوص من يولد في يوم الثلاثين : ( ومن ولد فيه يكون حكيما حليما صادقا مباركا مرتفعا أمره ويعلو شأنه ويكون صادق اللسان صاحب وفاء

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*طرح رائع اخيه ..*

*الله يجزاك الف خير ..*

*وبانتظار الجديد دوووووماً ..*



*بحر*

----------


## شوق المحبة

مشكوووورة .. الموضوع جميل جدآ ..


وهذا هو اليوم الا انولدت فيه  :embarrest: >>>> 
في اليوم الاول: هو يوم مبارك محمود فيه خلق الله آدم , ومن ولد فيه كان محبوبا مقبولا مرزوقا مباركا .

----------


## عنيده

اليوم الثاني والعشرين : يوم سعيد ومبارك .... من ولد فيه كان مباركا ميمونا سعيدا 


يسلموووو هذا اليوم اللي نولدت فيه

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

يسلمو ع الموضوع وردة  ..

في اليوم الثامن عشر : من ولد فيه كان حسن التربية محمود العيش . 

 الحمد لله حلو كثير ..
ربي يعطيك العافية .

----------


## طموحي دواءجروحي

مرحبا...
يعطيك العافيه عزيزتي...
موضوع رائع...
تحياتي....

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

اشكركم جمييعا على المروور الراائع


تسلمووون احبااائي

----------


## حكاية حب

في اليوم السابع والعشرين : يوم صاف مبارك من النحوس , ومن ولد فيه كان كباركا خفيف التربية ( انه يكون طويل العمر كثير الخير ( . 
ههه والله زين تربيتي خفيفه
ههه يسلموو عالطرح
شووكرن

----------


## غيث السماء

وفي اليوم الثاني: يوم محمود خلق الله تبارك وتعالى فيه حواء , ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا ميمونا .

----------


## أوراق الشتاء

في اليوم السابع: يوم سعيد مبارك فيه ركب نوح عليه السلام السفينة .... ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا ميمونا على نفسه وابوه خفيف النجم موسوعا عيشه .
الحمدلله
يسلموااااااااااا
تحياتي 
أوراق الشتاء

----------


## وردة الجنة

يسلموا على الموضوع000000000

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*نورتوو صفحتي خوااااااااااااااتي الحلوين*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_يسلمووووووووووو خيتي على الموضوع الجميل_
_دمت بخير_

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

تسلمين يالقمر
وردة بس عطشانه
موضوع اكثر من رااائع
تحياااتي لكي بالتوفيق
صـــــوت الاكــــــرف

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*الله يسلمكم عيوني*

*اللؤلؤ المكنون*
*صوت الاكرف*

----------


## LUCKY

في اليوم الحادي عشر: ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا صالح التربية ( يكون مباركا مرزوقا في حياته طويل العمر ولا يفتقر أبدا ) . 

يسلموا على الموضوع الرااااااااااااااائع 

زين طلعت صالح التربيه 

تحياتي

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

> في اليوم الحادي عشر: ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا صالح التربية ( يكون مباركا مرزوقا في حياته طويل العمر ولا يفتقر أبدا ) . 
> 
> يسلموا على الموضوع الرااااااااااااااائع 
> 
> زين طلعت صالح التربيه 
> 
> تحياتي



 

*الله يسلمك*
*ويخليك لاهلك انشالله*

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

في اليوم العاشر: يوم محمود رفع الله فيه ادريس مكانا عليا ..... ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا حليما صالحا عفيفا .


يسلموووووووووو على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*الله يسلمج حبيبتي لؤلؤ الحجاز*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

اويلييييييييييييييييي طلعت منحووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووسه خخخخخخ

في اليوم الخامس: يوم نحس فيه لعن ابليس وهاروت وماروت ...... ومن ولد فيه كان مشئوما ثقيلا عسير الرزق . 



مشكووووره

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*العفووو حبيبتي تسلمين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يوم سعيد ومبارك .... من ولد فيه كان مباركا ميمونا سعيدا 

الحمد لله

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*الحمدلله*

*تشكرين عفاف الهدى على المروور*

----------


## ياجرح

بالتاريخ العربي

في اليوم السادس: يوم صالح ولد فيه نوح عليه السلام , ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا موسعا عليه في حياته .

والتاريخ الميلادي

في اليوم الرابع عشر : يوم صالح ..... ومن ولد فيه عاش سليما سعيدا وكان في أموره مسددا محمودا مرزوقا . 
وفي رواية أخرى ( من ولد فيه يكون في آخر عمره كثير المال يكون حسن الكمال مشغوفا ( شدة الحب ) يطلب العلم ويعمر طويلا ويكثر ماله في آخر عمره ويكون غشوما ظلوما) .

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

في اليوم الرابع والعشرين : يوم نحس مستمر ..... ومن ولد في كان منحوسا . 
وفي رواية اخرى : ( ولد فيه فرعون والمولود يقتل في آخر عمره اذا حرص على طلب الرزق او يقرق ) .

مرة وحده نحس
بس مقوله المنحوس منحوس ولو علقوة على فانوس
الله يبعد النحس عني وعن الكل

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*ياااااا جرح*
*دمعه الاحزان*


*تشكروووون على مرووركم العطر*

----------


## ملكة الملوك

سلمي اختي الغالية 

لاعدمنا جديدك تحياتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نرجس ..

جنة الحسين ..

وردة بس عطشانه ..

تم ذمج المشاركات لتكرار المحتوى

ولوجود ردود للأعضاء

مووفقين

----------


## النظره البريئه

في اليوم 26
يسلمو ع الموضوع

----------


## وردة الجنة

اني تاريخ29 /يسلمووووووووووووووا على الطرح

----------


## البسمة الولائية

يسلمووووو على الاهتمام

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

اليوم الخامس : يوم نحس فيه لعن أبليس وهاروت وماروت..
ومن ولد فيه كان مشئوما ثقيلا عسير الرزق .

كل هذا في يوم ولادتي ..أنا كنت دائما أقول إني نحس  :sad2: 
هههههههههه

على العموم الحمد لله أنه أيام ولادة أولادي شي حلو .. :bigsmile: 

اليوم الثالث والعشرين : يوم سعيد ..
ومن ولد فيه كان سعيدا وعاش طيباً ( يكون مباركا صالحا )

اليوم الثاني : يوم محمود خلق الله تبارك وتعالى فيه حواء ..
ومن ولد فيه كان مباركا ميمونا ..

----------


## علوكه

اليوم الثاني يوم محمود خلق الله حواء 
يسلموووووووووو
اختي نرجس على المعلومات 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## ام الرياحين

الله يطيش العافيه على هالموضوع الحلو   مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووره

----------


## سنترعيد

اللهم اجعل ايامنا كلها خير وبركة بحق الصلاة على محمد واله محمد ويختمها بالسعادة مع محمد واله محمد وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## شغب انثى

يسلمواااا على الطرح الرائع 
في اليوم الثاني والعشرين : يوم سعيد ومبارك .... من ولد فيه كان مباركا ميمونا سعيدا

----------


## هدوء الغرام

مشكورين على الطرح الرائع 
اليوم التاسع

----------


## صفآء الروح

*تسلي خيتي على الطرح*
*في اليوم الأول*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية*
*ما ننحرم من جديدك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------

